# AWESOME DOG NEEDS A HOME!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Look at this beautiful girl! I want her so bad,only problem is, she's in CA and I'm in WA.

They also don;t wanna really cat test her for me. Is there someone in the area that would be willing to call and get more info,or maybe even visit for me?

I have the ok to get another dog,but I really want to check everything out myself,before I look for transportation.

or if anyone else in the area would like an awesome dog, pick this girl! She's stunning!










Her story:
PLEASE Note, I copied this from FACE BOOK)

This is Ruby ! I personal pulled her today from the east valley animal shelter. I desperately need to find her a home or foster!

I had no intentions of pulling any animals today when i went to take photos for the shelter but this sweet girl DIDN'T catch my eye but rather my soul. She's incredibly sweet and very affectionate ... loves to be petted and to nuzzle her head into your hand. I work at a pet clinic and I will cover the cost of her spaying.
The shelter guessed her age to be around 3 but I'm pretty sure she is much younger. she is good with other dogs and kids but she has not been cat tested.She has had puppies and I think she may have been used by some a-hole breeder and dumped when they were done. Her ears have also been clipped by someone... PLEASE HELP!!! I do not have room for her at my house with already 5 rescues calling it home. I just couldn't let this sweet girl slip away...

FREE to loving home !

(818) 276-7562
Please repost ... thank you...

I require a house check!

Before picture~


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

up!

she's so beautiful! I hate it when sweet dogs like her are being used then dumped afterwards....

hope she'll find her a forever home. tragedy stops here.

btw I think my dog has the same experience, that's the only thing we can't ever know, is how they lived their lives before we met them...all we can do is to help them heal and be a happy dog again.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is she like what town?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Id be happy to go check her out for you I just need to know where in CA she is cause it says they are in the east valley wich is right around where I am.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow she is beautiful!!! my fingers are crossed that it works out, i would help but i am in FL a little far for me to transport oe foster


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she is in Hollywood. But let me double check.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, North Hollywood, CA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh dang that's way far from me. Let me try to get in touch with someone in the area for you


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That would be wonderful. :3


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

If you need help transporting I can do a leg up north if you are sure you want/need/can handle another dog right now. I would feel horrible if I helped get this dog to you and something went wrong.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It looks like the dog might not be ok with cats,but I'm going to double check. I don;t think they even tested her.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

she is beautiful.....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She still needs a home!
I cannot take her,because she is not cat friendly. But she's in a good foster home right now~


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I got to ask...sorry but can you really act on getting another dog right now? Didnt you just say you didnt have the money to pay a $85 bill....sorry dont mean to bring it up but...wow.

I know your heart is in the right place but, do you really think you can HANDLE another medium to large breed of dog or even a small one

Wish I could take her but I am at my max


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This was posted way before I didn't have the money.
this is why I said she still needed a home~ I plan on paying people back,before I get another dog.
I will keep looking at dogs,but I wont actually act on adopting one till I have the money to do so.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! She's so beautiful, and looks almost identical to my old girl, Onyx (in my avatar)... Man, i sure hope she can find her forever home soon! Please keep us updated on her status.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So far,she's still in her foster home. They're being extra careful,cause the wrong people are trying to adopt her for the wrong reasons.

That should stop now though,that they got her in to be spayed.


----------

